# Seb cypripedium 2014



## Seb63 (Jun 11, 2014)

Cyp formosanum




Cyp fasciolatum




Cyp 'pueblo' ... pubescens ?




Cyp californicum (fragrant)




Cyp irapeanum








Cyp farreri




Cyp cordigerum (fragrant)




Cyp fasciolatum and cordigerum


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2014)

You've got some nice rare species there - not into hybrids? The fasciolatum/cordigerum pic really illustrates how big fasciolatum is. Nice farreri too.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 13, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2014)

Great flowers, all.


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice collection congrats


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 14, 2014)

Where did you buy the calceolus from?


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 14, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you buy the calceolus from?



http://www.phytesia.com/fr/index.php

too small this year ...


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice plants!


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks you all ...




Cyp reginae




Cyp reginae forma alba




Cyp kentuckiense




Cyp lichiangense


----------



## Seb63 (Jun 14, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You've got some nice rare species there - not into hybrids? The fasciolatum/cordigerum pic really illustrates how big fasciolatum is. Nice farreri too.



I prefer the natural beauty ;-)


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 7, 2014)

Cypripedium reginae album




Cypripedium kentuckiense


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2014)

You have a spectacular collection, but all the reginae are especially beautiful 
to me. The album is wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow reginae album is so nice


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 8, 2014)

The album is really special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

